# Heart Of Ohio / Marysville Ohio



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Is a dream. I mean that place is just amazing. I hope everything gets worked out so I can get a membership there. 

Anyways Dan and me started out yesterday by fishing Homestead did alright Bass where out deep. 

Then we went to our buddys private pnd slaying his bass. I feel sorry cause I had a jam in my bait caster was fixing it. My tube was up to shore really not even deep little bass of his came and picked it up I had him gut hooked. So now I need to find another 3Lbr and throw it in his pond if that one goes belly up. 

Anyways the bite started to die of at his pond. So he decides to take us to Heart Of Ohio. Mind you I pas this everyday I like in Union County always see it never fished it. 

It is so nice nto over fished just laid back nice cover like crappie heaven. Bass and Crappie are fighters. 

We are talking about that he has to sponsor me to get on the list. Then if They decide they can vote me in . It took him 13 years to get into that place. So I will try my hardest to get in there. We plan on setting up more times to go out there and fish as his guests. 

So nice of a place. Any members on here? Or fish out there?


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Have been a member there for about 7 years. It is an ok place to go for a few hours if I don't have the time to go to Alum. The fishing went downhill about three years ago. Alot of the new members did not understand what catch and release meant and were keeping everything they caught. Even found a pile of dead bass that someone caught and threw up on the bank. These were the 8-10 inch fish that had just been stocked. That being said, there are still some decent bass in both lakes. And if you carp fish, the muddy lake is absolutely loaded with them.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Well those are two dramtically different descriptions of the same place.

Maybe not so dreamy and under fished as originally thought. If members only fish there when they don't have enough time to drive to the public lake...

How was the actual fishing?


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

andyman said:


> Maybe not so dreamy and under fished as originally thought. If members only fish there when they don't have enough time to drive to the public lake...
> 
> How was the actual fishing?


These lakes are not very dreamy at all. Owner of my business I work for has been a member for years, and I got the pleasure of fishing them two years ago. We caught tons of Largemouth bass, but nothing over 10 inches all day. Crappie fishing was better, but far and few between. Since 08, he hasn't fished the lakes. He said they are only good for kid fishing. If you want to get into some serious fishing, go for the many inland lakes/rivers in columbus.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

If I'm reading what you're saying correctly, if I was a member there I think I'd be kind of chapped.
By member, I assume that must mean dues are involved. Dues to run it and stock lakes. Certainly there must have been some sort of rules in place.
My limited understanding of fish biology thinks that "some" degree of selctive harvest certainly needs to be done to maintain or grow a healthy population. But that kind of thing probably needs to be monitored regularly to assure what is happening in regards to harvest is positive for the lake, and maybe reassesed.
Sounds like someone dropped the ball along the way in a major way and they ended up with way too many 10-12" fish. And that scenario isn't exactly hard to find in dozens of public ponds.

Do they have a plan in place to right the ship?
I know of a couple of young fellas with degrees in such a field that could probably be persuaded to be contracted in. Just sayin'...


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

not to knock on marysville, but I lived there once from 98-01, and then from 06-08. It's not exactly the best run town in american to say the least. Don't know who runs these lakes, but you can only do so much. No matter where you fish, a few bad cookies can ruin the bunch.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh. I thought it was some kind of private club deal.

And what's this about a few bad cookies.... (I kid...)


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

andyman said:


> Oh. I thought it was some kind of private club deal.
> 
> And what's this about a few bad cookies.... (I kid...)


I'm only half bad cookie when I want to be. The other half is rather delicious. And yes, it's private owned. I just don't know how strict the owners/members are, and if they follow any rules regaurding harvest.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Which follows the next logical question:

Why would someone PAY money to fish a private place, and than subsequently abuse that place so it's no better than the public places one can fish for free?

How's this for a low cost management solution:

Dear members,
We need to take 120 fish between 10-11" out of this pond.
Please notice the stack of toothpicks in the box. There are 120 of them. When you take a 10-11" fish out of this pond, take a toothpick out of the box.
When the box is empty, stop taking toothpicks.

P.S.
In the box is also a complimentary ruler.



Some people can't seem to get out of the way of their own stupidty, and many times the remainder of people who are not resposible still suffer the consequences of that stupidty.
That applies to a lot of things.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

amen to that. Even though that seems like the logical solution, there's still guys who would bag fish, not take toothpicks, even though they're paying members. Some people just don't care. There's another not to be named private lake I fish that stocks walleye. First few years was great walleye fishing, after all the over harvest, you can hardly pull one out over 14 inches anymore. And if you don't take those, people actually get mad. Fishingtechnician was telling me a story this past weekend how people got mad at him for throwing back 10-14 inch saugeyes this past spring. Some people will never get it.

All fresh water game fish are good to excellent table fare, but within reason. I practice the 1 to every 6 method. Others practice the 6 for every 6 method. This year it's been ZERO for me, as numbers are not there, and I'm not as stupid as I come off.

Those 6 of 6 people are killing our productive game fishing in local rivers and lakes. Its sad, but once the laws are as is, there's nothing anyone can do about it. It's even worst in my opinion when it's coming from a private owned club lake. That doesn't say much for the members.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Don't get me wrong. When conditions are good, I can go over there with the small boat and catch 6-8 decent bass from the clear lake. Decent being 2-4 lbs. There are larger bass in there. I hooked one this spring that looked to be about 8 lbs. I don't spend much time in the muddy lake but it is better for crappie and cats. Also found a dead bass there a few years ago that I could put both of my fists in its mouth. The club is always well maintained and allows camping. So its not a bad place. If there were musky there I would not have to go to Alum.


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

Gotcha.

And if there were musky there, there would also probably be fewer 10-11" bass.

I think it would interesting to be a part of that kind of place. But it would be difficult to watch others be irresponsible when there's cash and hard work put in.

Double fist-sized mouth greenies sounds VERY interesting.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

andyman said:


> .
> Double fist-sized mouth greenies sounds VERY interesting.


any place that houses dinks is bound to have some double fisters in there


----------



## andyman (Jul 12, 2005)

How do you figure?


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

andyman said:


> How do you figure?


you didn't get the joke...


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes seen plenty of Carp.

When we first went out there some one had camped and left there thrash and fireworks out there. I think it would be alot better if we where out there with a boat. 

Mosquitos where really annoying. Two people in floats in the front pond. 

Most bass where small like said caught a nice pund and half bass. I was throwing a tube and he was throwing a jig. The crappie where slamming that bass tube. 

There are rules when you enter you can not harvest the bass. Or fish for them during spawn. I understand but I think it's a little overstocked with bass. I think some harvest needs to come out of there. I am not a member (not yet lol) so I can't say anything I am not going to disobey rules either. We didn't take even a crappie. 

To me it's great cause I drive to Alum or Homestead or Darby to fish cause Marysville really doesn't have anything. Mill Creek realy doesn't produce fish. I have lived up here always passed that place seen how it's barely fished. So it was heaven to me. 

Logs and timber in the middle of the pond along the banks just kept all the crappie to it. 

I really would like to be a member so I don't have to drive to Alum or Homestead. 

We are going to plan a good trip out there start early and have some fun. 

He told that they had pike in their that killed alot so there was a bounty on their head out there. 

Baitfish looked plenty so I am sure there is some pigs out there.


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

Haha its funny you mention that as I live right infront of that place. Like literally 1000 yards. Its a tough place to fish and a bot is definatley needed. I used to fish it a lot but have found better places since. TONS of big carp in there


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

bopperattacker said:


> you didn't get the joke...


Lol I got it

You guys are into this 

Maybe you should start your own place


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Pshhhh marysville. The freakin Monarchs....


lol Never cared to much of that area being that i live in D-TOWN.

never cared much for mt vernon or either of the olentangys.

Maybe its a football thing who knows? Oh yeah cant forget big walnut, tired of getting their beatings too lol.

But thats besides the point.

anyone hittin alum up this weekend?


----------

